# opinion on T model DD Box



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.diamonddeluxe.com/
has anyone used the "T" model?
any opinions?


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I have this box. I had them design it so that 3 wingers could slide in under the box. This is not a top quality box, but its also 1/3 the price and has done well for me for 3 years now. Its annoying the latches are not slam shut style. The 2 storage boxes on the side are nice but I am constantly messing with the latches on those, they never seal properly. They made the brackets out of aluminum which bend way too easy. I had full size vent holes with bars put in the front instead of the small ones it comes with; I still don't feel like the dogs get enough air. You can reach in the top and feel its much hotter and stale.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Marty is just flat out too hot here for that type box IMO. If you go with one you will want it insulated to the gills. Otherwise it will be an oven.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Don't waste your money on that junk, save till you can go first class.


----------

